# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Компания «Белтелеком» вводит новый тарифный план и пакетные предложения

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты! Компания Белтелеком сообщает о том, что с 28 января 2014 года для физических и юридических лиц будет введен новый тарифный план *Домосед классик*. Скорость доступа в сеть Интернет на данном тарифном плане составит 2 Мбит/с при цене 89 850 руб. в месяц с учетом НДС.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

